

Three Minutes with Steve Wozniak - andres
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,134826/article.html

======
portLAN
> but we never will see a robot that makes a cup of coffee, never. I don't
> believe we will ever see it.

<http://www.mrcoffee.com/productmodels.aspx?categoryid=1>

> We will never ever have artificial intelligence.

I'll take that bet. Not much of a visionary, is he?

After the Apple II and its disk drive, he basically just... stopped. From the
best... to a non-factor. I wonder if the plane accident affected him so he
either lost the inclination or the concentration needed to be an engineer.

